# 31291 with other nasal scope procedures



## jocoffey (Sep 25, 2017)

Can anyone advise on cpt code 31291-repair of CSF Leak is bundled in with cpt codes 31276,31255,31287,31256. Our code correct system does not bundles these codes. However, would they be inclusive.

       Is their any resources on these procedures, to get more information on these codes.   Thank You in Advance.


----------



## nateslidder (Dec 18, 2017)

*CSF Leak*

Did your provider remove a skull base tumor? I never see CSF with the FESS codes but I do with endoscopic skull base procedures.


----------



## zcometa (Feb 5, 2018)

*NCCI edits*



jocoffey said:


> Can anyone advise on cpt code 31291-repair of CSF Leak is bundled in with cpt codes 31276,31255,31287,31256. Our code correct system does not bundles these codes. However, would they be inclusive.
> 
> Is their any resources on these procedures, to get more information on these codes.   Thank You in Advance.



There isn't any NCCI edits for 31291 and the other codes. You can always go to CMS and check if your codes are bundled. 

Column 1: Comprehensive or major code

Column 2: Secondary or component code 

Here is the link to the 2018 NCCI edits for your particular codes. 

https://www.cms.gov/apps/ama/licens...ds/2018-Jan-Practitioner-PTP-Edits-v24-f2.zip


----------

